# profoto d1 buzzing noise?!



## erkindemir (Mar 30, 2017)

Today I bought profoto d1 kit (500w). One of them makes an electrical buzzing sound after firing. Its very unpleasant sound. other than that, it works perfectly. Any opinions will be great.

I just saw one post like mine but couldn't reach the photographer for info. the video belongs to his d1 but mine also has the similar electrical buzzing noise.

thanks.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 30, 2017)

Is that perhaps a cooling fan sound? Does it always make that sound when the unit is turned on?


----------



## erkindemir (Mar 30, 2017)

its the electrical buzzing sound which is hearable when firing the strobe. the more power, its sounds louder. I have another d1 and b1 which don't make this sound.

Also, thank you so much for your quick response. You always been so helpful @Derrel


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2017)

"Other than that..." is not a phrase that should be used in conjunction with gear at the Profoto price point.  If one is doing something that the other is not, I would fire the whole kit right back to the vendor and ask for a replacement.


----------



## erkindemir (Mar 30, 2017)

Unfortunately, they are second hand. However, its warranty is still valid. 

 You are right, it shouldn't be the case with the profoto equipments but if its a common mistake which causes no trouble, maybe I can live with it.

Thanks.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 30, 2017)

That is a very odd sound. If the others do NOT make the sound, then I'd send it back/take it back. Does not sound like anythingI have ever heard from the electrical aspect of a flash unit like this. I misunderstood...I thought that was fan-cooling sound. In have a very old ,thrashed-on , Speedoton 102 head which sounds similar; it is the cooling fan that chatters/trills like that on that one flash head.


----------



## KmH (Mar 30, 2017)

The sound you describe could be the flash capacitor recharging after being fired.
I would expect the noise to diminish gradually as the capacitor approaches full charge, and to not be as loud if the flash was set to fire at less than full power .


----------



## erkindemir (Mar 31, 2017)

thank you for the answer @KmH yes the noise increases with higher power. if its from the flash capacitor, do you think its a serious problem??

I asked the photographer who made the video and has the same issue. He said that he called profoto and they said its normal. still its an annoying sound considering other heads don't have.


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2017)

Lots of high capacity charging capacitors make the noise.
Playing with capacitors and other electronics was sort of a hobby for me back in the day.
I always thought it was very cool that capacitors whined with a rising pitch when charging.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sounds like a synchronizer gear going bad.  Your going to have to rebuild the transmission.


----------

